# Iron Man Mark 42 (Dragon 1/9)



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

And ... here's my take on the Iron Man 3 Mark 42 1/9 scale kit from Dragon. I know a lot of fans weren't that thrilled with this suit, but I have to admit it kind of grew on me.

This kit was tougher than I thought it was going to be. There was a lot more masking (okay, not as much as 1/350 refit 1701 with all the aztec panels) than I thought there would be. 

I built in sub assemblies (or, in some cases, individual parts) and started with a base coat for silver (Tamiya) for most parts. I masked what was to remain silver, then painted with Tamiya clear red. This was then masked and the golds were added. I actually used Tamiya Titanium gold for most of the gold parts, since, to my eye, most of the gold wasn't quite as yellow as the Mark VII suit. There were a couple of other golds used as well. I found various references that didn't quite agree as to which gold went where, but I hope I got it close enough. 

I added lighting using "Nano" LEDs that I bought online for all the lights. The great thing about them is that they are so small I could even fit them in the hands. I had to cast a new clear piece for the ARC reactor (not the bubble piece, but the one behind).

It's a very well engineered kit, though the base is plain and one needs to secure it to the base to make sure it doesn't fall over. 

Comments are welcome. Click on the thumbnails for other views.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I actually liked the gold design of the suit in IM3. It's different than the mostly red designs we've seen before. Very nice job! 

Sean


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks Sean. At first,I was a put off by all the gold, but now I like it. I think in the next movie they are returning to a colour scheme with more red, which will be fine. But for the Mark 42, gold worked (in the end) for me.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nicely done. The weathering is just right too. I'm looking up those nano LEDs for some of my projects.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Xenodyssey said:


> Very nicely done. The weathering is just right too. I'm looking up those nano LEDs for some of my projects.


You might be able to find a better deal, but I bought my LEDs from here:

http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/smd-chip-leds.html


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Bookmarked.


----------

